

Old School Wooden Ruler With Digital Display - shard
http://www.gearfuse.com/old-school-wooden-ruler-with-digital-display/

======
huhtenberg
It's just yet another concept.

(edit) And I am being down-modded why ? Concepts are dime a dozen. What makes
a concept interesting is a working prototype. But even if this one _had_ a
working prototype, it is still based on the idea that one has to draw a line
in order to measure it. This doesn't strike me as very practical, it's the
solution in a search of a problem.

